# Please Help with BFD vs MiniDSP



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

I am having possible last minute jitters about purchasing the BFD FBQ1000. I have a 10dB hump at about 12hz that the BFD cannot address. For folks who have been eq'ing (I'm new to it), is that a dealbreaker?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Might be a question better posed in our DIY Subwoofers Forum, since they routinely build (and deal with) subs with substantial output below 20 Hz.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you considered the miniDSP? The 2x4 package with 2 Way Advanced 2.1 plug-in EQ's down to 10Hz. It can EQ two subs with 12 parametric control points for each or you can do four subs with 6 control points each. Plus, importing filters from REW takes about 5 seconds. I just set one up for my HT (dual subs) and could not be happier.

Only downside compared to the FBQ of which I am aware is that the miniDSP can only store one set of filters (per channel) at a time. Thus, you cannot quickly switch between EQ curves for movies, music, etc. as you can with the FBQ.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks. I have a MiniDSP on order. How do you EQ with 12 points?

And I'd rather be able to EQ down to 10hz than have the presets. I actually have a large hump below 20hz!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

ske said:


> Thanks. I have a MiniDSP on order. How do you EQ with 12 points?
> 
> And I'd rather be able to EQ down to 10hz than have the presets. I actually have a large hump below 20hz!


The 2x4 has two inputs to four outputs (input 1 to outputs 1 & 3, input 2 to outputs 2 & 4). With the 2 Way Advanced 2.1 plug-in, each input has a 6-band PEQ and each output has another 6-band PEQ. If you are only EQing subs, and not using this as a crossover, then you can use up to 6 input PEQ bands _and_ 6 output PEQ bands (total of 12) for each of two channels.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

So if I was using REW, would I EQ 12 bands, then in the Plugin manually input bands 1-6 on the Input, and 7-12 on the output?
Thanks for the help


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

ske said:


> So if I was using REW, would I EQ 12 bands, then in the Plugin manually input bands 1-6 on the Input, and 7-12 on the output?
> Thanks for the help


You can do it that way. When I set mine up, I imported filters (I used 3 out of the 6 available) from REW based on my first sweep into the output PEQ, then did another sweep and tweaked using the input filters (being sure not to have too much net gain anywhere). There may be a more elegant solution which would allow you to import one set of 12 filters as two sets of 6 filters from REW into miniDSP but I have not spent enough time with either program yet to experiment. 

In any case, the miniDSP is very powerful. If you are doing subs only, you have available for each of two channels:

Up to 12 PEQ filters
Adjustable LPF
Adjustable HPF
Delay, phase invert, and gain controls.
And the great thing is, you can make adjustments on the fly and do a lot of tweaking in short order. And when you're done, you save your settings and unplug. It couldn't be simpler. You should be very pleased with it.

Regards,
sga2


----------

